

Anatomy of a Pirate - dangoldin
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/02/anatomy-of-a-pirate.htm

======
yuvadam
Funny.

Usually it's the other way around, where albums are first released in the US,
and then in the rest of the world.

